
Ask HN: What do guys feel about Microsoft Data Science degree - boniface316
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;academy.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;professional-degree&#x2F;data-science&#x2F;<p>I started doing it because I am excited about the topic.
======
brudgers
If it's interesting, go for it. Looks like it is based out of EdX.

Good luck.

